# Incubator Question: What To Put Eggs In?



## WoofWolf (Dec 11, 2012)

My 15+ y.o. Russian laid 2 comparatively large eggs today, and I've placed them in a Hovabator D-2362-N, at 31.6 c. Couple of open bowls of water, and there's water in the bottom tray of the Hovabator. So, humidity's fine. What I'm not sure of is this: I have the eggs in a tupperbowl bowl, on damp vermiculite. Should I leave the bowl open? Should I put a lid on loosely? Some sources say to put the lid on and poke holes in it. But since humidity's so important, wouldn't having a lid on be counter-productive? Please give me your best advice. I'd like to understand the ins and outs of lids in incubators.
As note: The Hovabator has a tiny circulating fan. But, the bowl's in a far corner and is tall enough so that the fan isn't blowing directly on the eggs.
For right now, I've put a damp paper towel over the bowl. I'm looking for the ultimate solution.
Many thanks,
WW


----------



## kanalomele (Dec 11, 2012)

Wow a thread drift within one post! Been awhile since ive seen that. LoL! Wink. 
russiantortoiselover1 males will Always try to mate any female that crosses their path. It is very normal for them to bite and chase any female they can. This is the reason why they should be housed separately from the females unless you can provide a very (and I do mean very) large enclosure with multiple females. The stress of a constantly demanding male can not only cause unsuccessful breeding but death to the female. How do I know this. . I have seen it myself during my many years of russian owning and breeding. 
Woofwolf.. congratulations on the eggies! I also use a hovabator and have for years. The key that I have found is to place the whole unit in an area with a very stable temperature. My master closet in my case. Much to my husband's chagrin. The eggs go into a tupperware with moist vermiculite and left alone. I put a separate tupperware with water in it inside with them and leave them alone for at least a week. As I am peeking at them (I'm a notorious peeker) I check the water level and top it off as needed. If the water has all evaporated I lightly sprinkle the eggs and surrounding vermiculite with water. 
As it gets closer to hatch day I sprinkle them more regularly and they take care of the rest. I have covered them with paper towel in the past but I worry more about the towel wicking moisture away from the eggs if it is touching them and it dries out so I stopped doing that. Just my method that works for me. Lots of others here will be able to offer other suggestions


----------



## Lancecham (Dec 11, 2012)

I have hatched out countless reptiles including chameleons, tortoises, geckos, bearded dragons and snake eggs. I use tuperware containers and secure the lid. I do poke a hole in the side of the container above the vermiculite level. Never had a problem doing it this way for the last 14 years.


----------



## jwhite (Dec 11, 2012)

I have been incubating russian eggs for only a couple of years now, but here is what I do. I put the eggs on moist hatchrite in a tupperware container with the top left open. I keep a far of water in the incubator and that is about it. I leave them only except to candle them once or twice to see if the eggs are fertile.


----------



## Tom (Dec 11, 2012)

I incubate sulcatas and leopards with a lid on. I use shoeboxes and drill 4 quarter inch holes for ventilation. I don't drill the holes for an incubator with a fan. You will need to watch your own eggs and substrate and fine tune things though. Every situation is different and there are a lot of variables. Take your best guess, and then watch things and adjust your strategy and technique where needed.


----------



## GBtortoises (Dec 12, 2012)

I incubate Russian (and all Testudo) eggs at 88-89 degrees, 68-72% humidity in simple styrofoam poultry incubators. I replace the bottom half of the incubator with a styrofoam box used to ship tropical fish in. The incubator top sits on it perfectly. This allows for more vertical room within the incubator allowing me to use taller containers and so that the eggs are not right up to the heating element. I also place an open container of water in the incubator to maintain humidity. I've also found over the years that a a sponge floating or standing upright in the water container aids in better moisture absorbtion in the air keeping the humidity level more consistent and easier to maintain. I place each individual clutch of eggs in it's own container. The eggs are partially buried (about 1/2 way) in perlite. I've tried everything under the sun for an incubation medium over the years. In my opinion perlite works the best for the money. I put about 2" in a 4" high container. I used to use this same method for incubating Redfoot eggs except I would pour water into the base of the incubator, about a 1/2" deep rather than using a seperate water container to increase humidity. By doing this the humidity level was closer to 80% at 88-90 degrees. If the humidity within the incubator is ideal for the eggs being incubated putting a lid on the container doesn't serve much purpose. If the incubator is too dry inside then putting a lid on the container will only work if it's on there relatively tight. By doing that air exchange is being restricted. Developing eggs need air exchange. If the container lid is loose or has ventilation the moisture is constantly being wicked out of the incubation medium that is in direct contact with the eggs. In reality, if the temperatures and especially the humidity level remain ideal for the eggs being incubated they don't need to be in any medium whatsoever. In most situations the medium just holds the eggs in place. If the medium is being tasked to maintain the correct ambient humidity level within the incubator than the incubator is too dry.


----------



## WoofWolf (Dec 12, 2012)

I can't thank everyone enough for their generous and thorough replies, thoughts, and suggestions. Some _excellent_ advice. 
Thank you, thank you; from me, from the critters, and from the little oval ones.
- WW


----------

